# AirPlay et YouTube



## adlc11 (28 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,,

je n’arrive pas à jouer de la musique depuis YouTube vers mon HomePod (le gros).
Ca marche parfaitement avec Apple Music mais lorsque je joue une vidéo sur YouTube et que je sélectionne le HomePod avec AirPlay, le son s’arrête de mon iPhone mais aucun son ne sort du HomePod.

merci


----------



## adlc11 (5 Octobre 2021)

Pas de cas similaire ?


----------



## Moutaille (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir @alexous110394 
Est ce que tu as toujours le même problème ? Je n'ai pas rencontré ce genre de bug avec mes Homepod...


----------



## adlc11 (6 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

oui, toujours le même problème.


----------



## Moutaille (6 Octobre 2021)

Ecoute, je viens de tester une nouvelle fois et je n'ai pas ce problème.
Je lance une vidéo YT sur mon Mac et je demande à ce que le son sorte sur mon HomePod par Airplay et je n'ai pas de souci.
Tu lances YT sur quel appareil ?


----------



## adlc11 (7 Octobre 2021)

Depuis un iPhone XS


----------



## Moutaille (7 Octobre 2021)

Ok donc je viens de faire le test suivant:
Depuis mon iPhone 12 mini je lance une vidéo depuis l'app YouTube. Ensuite je vais dans le "Centre de Contrôle" et j'active Airplay sur mon HomePod Mini. J'ai bien la vidéo qui tourne sur mon iPhone et le son sur mon HomePod.
Je pense donc que tu as un bug quelque part. Tu as essayé de réinitialiser ton HomePod ?


----------



## iBaby (2 Novembre 2021)

Il faut partir de l’icône de partage de YouTube qui est sur l’écran de la vidéo, un rectangle avec des ondes. Ensuite faire AirPlay & Bluetooth Devices. Youtube ne fonctionne pas ou pas bien en partant du système iOS pour activer AirPlay.


----------

